# National rhapsodies/capriccios/symphonic poems



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello, I search for medium-sized orchestral pieces with national characteristic in rather free form.

Works like:
- Franz Liszt: orchestral versions of the Hungarian Rhapsodies
- Bedrich Smetana: The Moldau
- Pyotr Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien
- Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol
- Jean Sibelius: Finlandia
- George Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies
- Hugo Alfven: Swedish Rhapsody No. 1

I think these kind of works have a really great effect.

Can you recommend more works in that style?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Try these two Norwegians


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Richard Strauss: Aus Italien





Joachim Raff: Aus Thuringia





H. Owen Reed: La Fiesta Mexicana: (Too bad there isn't a recording of the orcehstral version.)


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Ginastera - Estancia; Panambi
Copland - El Salon Mexico
Bsrtok - Hungarian Sketches 
Antill - Corroboree
Lavry - Emek
Moncayo - Huapango


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Smetana - Ma Vlast, a whole bundle of them. I know you mentioned the Moldau, which is one of them, but the rest is worthwhile as well.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

And for some really rare stuff:








The Brusselmans and De Jong are my favorites.

On this Polish disk, the Zelenski work, In the Tatra Mountains, is a terrific tone poem.









Good luck finding either disk nowadays.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Chabrier: _Espana_ (rhapsody)
Bizet: _Patrie_ Overture
Victor Ullman: Slavic Rhapsody


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> Smetana - Ma Vlast, a whole bundle of them. I know you mentioned the Moldau, which is one of them, but the rest is worthwhile as well.


And a bunch of others from Smetana: Wallenstein, Hakon Jarl, Richard III, etc


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Balakirev: Russia
Debussy: Iberia
De Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spaiin
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras 
Respighi: Brazilian Impressions


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

E.J Moeran. Listen fx. to his different _rhapsodies_ and _In a mountain country_.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Chopin - Fantasy On Polish Airs in A major, Op. 13
Chopin - Rondo à la Krakowiak in F major, Op. 14
Karłowicz - Lithuanian Rhapsody, Op. 11
Noskowski - Morskie Oko (Lake in the Tatras)
Stojowski - Prayer for Poland
Wieniawski - Rondo alla Polacca, Op. 13 in E major
Zarzycki - Grande Polonaise in E-flat major, Op. 7 
Żeleński - In the Tatra Mountains


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

Holst: Egdon Heath
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Glazunov: _Rhapsodie orientale_ in G Major
Glazunov: _Karelian Legend_ for Orchestra
Glazunov: _Fantasie finnoise_ in C Major


----------



## RussianFlute (Jul 26, 2021)

Myaskovsky Slavonic Rhapsody


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

And no mention yet of the six Irish Rhapsodies from Charles Villiers Stanford?


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

CnC Bartok said:


> And no mention yet of the six Irish Rhapsodies from Charles Villiers Stanford?


Well, I'm sure there's a good reason for it.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Kodaly: Dances of Galanta
Ravel: La Valse
Just about anything by Dvorak


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Klami: Lemminkainen's Island Adventures + Karelian Rhapsody
Roussel: Rapsodie Flamande
Tansman: Rhapsodie Polonaise
A. Tcherepnin: Rhapsodie Georgienne
Toch: Symphony No.5 "Jefta", Rhapsodic Poem
Villa-Lobos: Ruda 'God of Love', symphonic poem + Uirapurú + Amazonas + Erosão + Gênesis, etc.
Bloch: Three Jewish Poems
M. Emmanuel: Le poème du Rhône
Mayuzumi: Samsara, symphonic poem
Cowell: Ongaku
Leifs: Geysir, Hekla, Dettifoss or Hafis Rank these 4 tone poems by Jón Leifs in order of preference
von Koch: The Lappland-Metamorphoses
V. Novak: In the Tatras
C.R. Rey: Le Conquerant
Suk: Praga
Varèse: Amériques


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

MarkW said:


> Ravel: La Valse


What's "national" about that? French or Austrian?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Kreisler jr said:


> What's "national" about that? French or Austrian?


I consider it to be Germanic. Your results may vary.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The four Slavonic Rhapsodies of Dvorak (not to be confused with the well known Slavonic Dances ) are sadly neglected in the concert hall and haven't been recorded all that much either .
I have the superb Naxos recording of them with the conducting duties divided between Libor Pesek and Zdenek Kosler with the Slovak Philharmonic . 
I don't know if this is still in print but if you can find it, grab it ! You will wonder where they've been all your life.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

superhorn said:


> The four Slavonic Rhapsodies of Dvorak (not to be confused with the well known Slavonic Dances ) are sadly neglected in the concert hall and haven't been recorded all that much either .
> I have the superb Naxos recording of them with the conducting duties divided between Libor Pesek and Zdenek Kosler with the Slovak Philharmonic .
> I don't know if this is still in print but if you can find it, grab it ! You will wonder where they've been all your life.


Bohumil Gregor did a fine, albeit slightly subdued, set of the Slavonic Rhapsodies, with the Czech Phil on Supraphon.

I thought there were only three of them, mind.....


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Listening to Dvorak's Slavonic Rhapsodies for the first time and enjoying them -- Dvorak has certainly realized his own voice and style in these works. Under-performed, definitely! On Naxos there are now two different CD's available of the three Slavonic Rhapsodies, op. 45 plus the Rhapsody in A minor, op. 14 by the Slovak Philharmonic -- one conducted by Pesek and the other by Kosler.


----------

